# Riding Preparation and Hydration



## ddmsgtr1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys. Im kinda new to riding and for now only have a bottlr to carry on rides. I've heard people talking about hydrating before rides. What would most of you guys consider the proper amount of water to try to take in prior to a 1 1/2 to 2 hour ride with only having a bottle cage out on the trail. Also, in what time frame should you e doing thos and how far ahead of your ride?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Nubster said:


> IMO the best thing is to make sure you are always hydrated but before riding I'll put down maybe 32oz of water before leaving the house. Since the trails are 50 minutes from my house, that gives things plenty of time to move through my body before I start riding.


if i had only one bottle, and it was summertime, and i was going to ride for two hours, i would do this, plus try to get down another 20-30 oz at the trailhead. both bottles would definitely be something with some electrolytes in it too.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

IMO the best thing is to make sure you are always hydrated but before riding I'll put down maybe 32oz of water before leaving the house. Since the trails are 50 minutes from my house, that gives things plenty of time to move through my body before I start riding.


----------



## brianosaur (Apr 3, 2010)

Def depends on air temp & humidity. You lose a lot more fluid via breath if you are riding out 'west' as opposed to 'back' east. Usually a 12-16oz bottle would suffice me if I sipped while riding.

Only downside to drinking a lot before you ride is that end up peeing trailside 20 mins later, and you can only smile as other riders zip past your back.

Found this online:
Check your hydration level by watching your urine. Urine should be light to clear, unless you are taking supplements, which will darken the color for hours after consumption.

Drink even before signs of thirst appear. Thirst is a signal that your body is already on the way to dehydration.

Drink one to two cups of water at least one hour before the start of exercise.

Drink four to eight ounces of fluid every 15 to 20 minutes during exercise.

In one hour of exercise, the body can lose more than a quart of water, depending on exercise intensity and air temperature. If you exercise for more than 60 minutes, start drinking a sports drink, which will replace carbohydrates and electrolytes.


----------



## ddmsgtr1 (Apr 29, 2012)

What sports drink do you prefer? Should it be mixed?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ddmsgtr1 said:


> What sports drink do you prefer? Should it be mixed?


make your own with morton's lite salt, and whatever calorie-bearing drink you like. i use grape and lemonade flavored koolaid.

it should be mixed. you do not want to try to eat the powder and then drink water.


----------



## ballerina18 (Jul 29, 2010)

The above replies have listed great suggestions. I just thought I'd add that I carry a water bottle around with me all day to get hydrated. It's easier to remember to drink water if you have it right with you.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I drink a can or bottle of coconut water before a ride :thumbsup:

It's packed with electrolytes and potassium. It's not quite as tasty as coconut milk (yumm!), but it's not too bad tasting. Coconut water seems to be very trendy now, and can be found in any grocery store.


----------



## ddmsgtr1 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have been making more of an effort to better hydrate myself throighout the day in general. I may have to try the coconut water thing out as well. I hear that stuffs great for hangovers too :arf:


----------



## JamesNB (Aug 12, 2011)

Stay hydrated all day. I have found that since I am on the paleo diet I stay much better hydrated. Fruit and veggies add water instead of the grains and starches that such water out. Before a ride I down 20-30 oz of water then I carry two bottles on the bike with me. You can buy an adapter that will allow you to mount a bottle cage on your seat post. I don't like the bulk it adds but it allows me to carry the liquid I need. Also i mix my own sport drink (salt, potassium, citric acid, dextrose, kool aid mix and water).

did 26 miles yesterday with this formula. Much more than that and I will need more water/sport drink.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Beer. Lots of beer. Start your ride with at least some buzz on.


----------



## BLUR-KNOW-IT-ALL (Jan 13, 2004)

lance used to down a can of coca cola b4 a race...


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Skratch labs makes some nice mixes...they say maintaining good sodium levels is important. I've. Been using them on 50 plus mile road rides in 90 plus degree weather...never had a problem yet


----------



## Lemiwinks (May 24, 2012)

H20 all morning day and night. I ride for a living in a Deep South city with 90% humidity and 100* temps from today through mid-September. I fill up my 3 liter jug in the morning. Try to drink at least half, 1.5L, by the afternoon. Drink about 1L every hour when riding. Then fill it up when I get home. I've found that if I get darken urine at any point during the day or night, my next ride will be subpar. I don't take any electrolyte supplements or special waters. My regular diet consists of cereals, grains, milk, canned beans, fish, yogurts. All of those foods are chock full of sodium, which is good to retain water and prevent cramping.


----------

